# Jetty East Destin



## jeeps (Oct 10, 2009)

I am heading down to Jetty East condo for the coming week. First time beach fishing in FL. I am planning on a couple of 7 foot spinning rods with 12 # power pro, and then a couple of top water plugs and spoons. Johnson sprite in the quarter to half ounce range. Walk the beach and cast till my arms ache. is this a plan that might result in some success?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

welcome. yes it should, but you might want to bring some 1oz slip sinkers and a few hooks and swivels, so you can fish some live bait. lots of reds around the actual jetties and bridge.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Add some small bucktail jigs in white or pink. Tip with fresh shrimp and you've got something to catch a variety of species.

-Jason


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *jeeps (10/9/2009)*I am heading down to Jetty East condo for the coming week. First time beach fishing in FL. I am planning on a couple of 7 foot spinning rods with 12 # power pro, and then a couple of top water plugs and spoons. Johnson sprite in the quarter to half ounce range. Walk the beach and cast till my arms ache. is this a plan that might result in some success?


call a guide and do a trip out, it will be a blast.


----------

